

Ask HN: I have the domain hackerbrain - what would you like to see on it? - adrianwaj

Recently I purchased hackerbrain.com and hackerbra.in.<p>I want to develop it, but would like to adapt it to the community's desires.<p>What do you want to see on it?<p>Hackers for hire?<p>Hackers for dates?<p>Some type of jobs or freelance board?<p>Brain exercises?
======
messel
I'd love to see a complete network of all modern web programming languages,and
their advantages and disadvantages clearly compared.

Might as well do the same for operating systems, and hardware.

~~~
icey
That is a pretty decent idea. Maybe it could be expanded to include everything
in the hacker's toolbox - development environments, editors, servers,
platforms, whatever.

The trick will be figuring out what to measure, and how to measure it in an
unbiased fashion.

~~~
adrianwaj
Right now, my mind is at doing a submission voting site for hacks, like what
dfranke did to Hacker News: highest karma score ever for this site (784):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=639976>

Anyone interested? Happy to do both.

